# Speeding



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A senior citizen drove his brand new BMW convertible out of the car salesroom. 
Taking off down the motorway, he floored it to 90 mph, enjoying the wind blowing through what little hair he had left. Amazing!' he thought as he flew down the M62, enjoying pushing the pedal to the metal even more.
Looking in his rear view mirror, he saw a police car behind him, blue lights flashing and siren blaring.

'I can get away from him - no problem!' thought the elderly nutcase as he floored it to 110mph, then 120, then 130mph. 
Suddenly, he thought, 'What on earth am I doing? I'm too old for this nonsense!'
So he pulled over to the side of the road and waited for the police car to catch up with him.

Pulling in behind him, the police officer walked up to the driver's side of the BMW, looked at his watch and said,

'Sir, my shift ends in 10 minutes. Today is Friday and I'm taking off for the weekend. If you can give me a reason why you were speeding that I've never heard before, I'll let you go. 

The man, looked very seriously at the policeman, and replied,

'Years ago, my wife ran off with a policeman. I thought you were bringing her back.'

'Have a good day, Sir,' said the policeman and walked off.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks peedee, I really liked that one. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I liked it too, though Dougie might?

peedee


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol: 

old but good


----------

